# dsl balance



## tom-pele (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ,
is PFsense for me ?

I want to buy 4 dsl modems, from our isp and make load balance for our customer - approx 500 clients.

our isp delivers modems with same ipadresses on lan side i.e. 192.168.254.254

what I have in mind is :
ISP--->dsl 4xmodems-192.168.254.254---> pfsense router ---> cache/proxy server---> 500- clients

But will this ever work since modems are delivered with same adress, can you route to mac-adress or other smarter way ?

Thank You
Regards Tom-Pele


----------



## cmb (Dec 6, 2008)

This discussion is probably more appropriate for the pfSense forum. So the DSL modems are doing NAT?  Because of the way pf's route-to works, you need a unique gateway IP for each WAN. As long as each modem has a unique IP address, what you're talking about will work fine. The double NAT is a little ugly and could be problematic in some circumstances, but will usually work fine. You can do straight routing to the private IPs on the modems and let them be the only point of NAT, if you can add routes to the modems for your internal subnet(s).


----------



## tom-pele (Dec 6, 2008)

*pfsense*

Hi 
Thank You for reply.

yes , I am thinking of NAT'en , not transparent.

I've now moved the question to pfsense forum or asked the same question there.


Regards
Tom-Pele


----------

